# Somebody set me straight regarding silver



## AlaskanFamily (Jan 13, 2013)

New prepper here. Getting items for my families BOB. Seems a lot of people recommend hoarding silver. I'm an avid coin collector, so I have a lot of highly collectible silver coins, but I'm really not wanting to part with them due to sentimental reasons. My question is, why barter with them? If I was in need, id much rather have pain meds or some MRE's, over coins.


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

how i understand ....i think the idea is when SHTF - Silver GOld and jewels or what have you will be the new economic system just due to its rarity. So for the people who make or grow aloe as a medical supply have something to have for the goods they produce and in turn maybe need purified water to drink that another man does well .. just another way of trade .. i agree goods for goods but people will always want something nice so in turn silver and gold are needed to contain some structure.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AlaskanFamily said:


> New prepper here. Getting items for my families BOB. Seems a lot of people recommend hoarding silver. I'm an avid coin collector, so I have a lot of highly collectible silver coins, but I'm really not wanting to part with them due to sentimental reasons. My question is, why barter with them? If I was in need, id much rather have pain meds or some MRE's, over coins.


It's good to have both options. If you can barter your way, cool. But what if that person has something you need but you don't have what they need? Trading silver is just another way to barter. Currencies can come and go but precious metals have always been there and will most likely will be in the future too.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

When the time comes it won't be an items collectible value counts, it will be weight in troy ounces that matter for bartering. Just my opinion.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

The thing with silver coins are they are EASILY recognizable and already have a value, or composition, assigned to each one. So like a dollar face value of 90% silver dimes is the same silver content as a dollar in 90% quarters, and 90% halves, this makes them easy to trade and get change for.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Remember the Hunt brothers and silver?
Silver is not Gold there is just way to much of it in this world.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

There will always be some type of recovery. When that happens silver and gold will have a price in whatever the coin of the realm is. Debt will still be collected on monies owed in the past. If I owe 10,000 FRN's to someone I may be able to get that with one ounce of silver depending on how badly it devalues. You have to remember every crisis ends, planing to recover is important to.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well let's say you decide to can a bunch of Alaska Salmon and cruise south to the nice people of Seattle and trade your extra salmon for some badly wanted beef. However the beef guy says he wants $1.00 in US pre 64 silver for a pound of beef. Nothing else because he needs the silver to buy feed stock for his next cattle heard. You are going to have to sell your salmon for some coin unless you bring some along.



AlaskanFamily said:


> New prepper here. Getting items for my families BOB. Seems a lot of people recommend hoarding silver. I'm an avid coin collector, so I have a lot of highly collectible silver coins, but I'm really not wanting to part with them due to sentimental reasons. My question is, why barter with them? If I was in need, id much rather have pain meds or some MRE's, over coins.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You have to remember that silver or gold (or anything else) is only "worth" what someone will give you for it.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The economy is a mystery to me, but in a serious SHTF situation will gold, silver and money be worth anything?
We can't eat it can we?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There is less silver than you think, and more of it is disappearing into the landfills because it is used in industry as well as wealth storage.

Regardless, here is the historical understanding of silver and gold.

Silver is historically used for domestic commerce while gold is used for international commerce. 

Unlike anything else, silver and gold are means by which you may store your wealth. The same cannot be said of currencies or any other perishable items.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SHTF gold silver will just be what will get you killed. It will be worthless until some order is restored in the form of law.
Anyone with steel, brass and copper will take both the gold and the silver. Just the law of the jungle and you will be held to the law.
Invest it what will keep you alive.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Kinda like the old saying "Money is the root of evil" I dont have but a small bit of currency.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Gee,we don't keep it in plain view! And most of us can defend it. Same as my food,women,etc. Pretty naive thinking,bud


To each his own. What's right for you may not be right for me.

Personally I buy a little silver every month. I can't afford too much at a time. That being said, I'm not going to bust any chops because they believe differently. He has his opinion and that is what's good for him. I have my opinion and that is what works for me. I do agree with him a fair amount though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> SHTF gold silver will just be what will get you killed. It will be worthless until some order is restored in the form of law.
> Anyone with steel, brass and copper will take both the gold and the silver. Just the law of the jungle and you will be held to the law.
> Invest it what will keep you alive.


Do you not realize that gold and silver have been used for thousands of years, during times of disorder as well as order?
Anything can get you killed. People get killed for their wallets today. Does that mean you don't use today's currency.

Yes,we all know that there will be that period of value-setting if total collapse occurs, but there is one thing for sure. You will not be a participant in the setting if you have none stored.

Clearly, nobody here is suggesting a store of silver and no other supplies, weapons, or crop-growing capability.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

In the middle of it yes.

In the begging when its just "hitting" the fan I disagree. At that moment deals will be made, silver and gold will be king. It won't go on for
ever and the worse part of it - the middle - I don't think it will be worth very much. Food, meds and other essentials will clearly be worth a
lot more. Then as we come out of a SHTF scenerio and barter begins to return and our normal capitalistic roots I think it will again become
valuable - particularly for land, vehicles, heavy equipment and things needed to rebuild a society.

For example I hope to be a merchant if things go bad. I've got a great amount of property, we grow a lot of products, and can deliver a 
great deal more if I can bring the people on board to help. How will I pay them - sure food, water, security will be of value but those
people will want and deserve more. I will pay them in silver and goods, and my products I will sell for silver so I can pay them. That
is our capitalist way.



Smitty901 said:


> SHTF gold silver will just be what will get you killed. It will be worthless until some order is restored in the form of law.
> Anyone with steel, brass and copper will take both the gold and the silver. Just the law of the jungle and you will be held to the law.
> Invest it what will keep you alive.


----------

